# new isle of wight ferries at gibralter port



## Grendel (Oct 13, 2008)

for anyone who wants to see pictures of the new isle of wight ferries they can be found at the port of gibralter site under photos - http://www.gibraltarport.com/fulldetail.cfm?PhotoID=3471
wight sun on 07th April and wight light on 25th August last year.
Grendel


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

*Wight Sun and sisters...*

The links to be found _*here*_


and *here*

seems pretty spectacular and give and interesting and amusing insight into the birth and berthing of these new Croatian built ships..


----------



## Molls-Phot (Feb 28, 2007)

Wight Sun arrived at Lymington this morning (14 April).


----------



## mcgurggle (Jul 31, 2005)

The old joke was 
'Q' "Whats brown and comes out of Cow(es) steaming ???
'A' Isle of Wight Ferry !! Boom Boom !!

Were they EVER brown ??
Just curious.
McG


----------

